# East West Loops



## SCP173 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone by chance know any good guides out there that can teach me how to use East West Composer cloud loops into my compositions? I took a brief look at the Play manual but could not really find much on loops.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 23, 2020)

Which libraries in particular? Stormdrum 1 has loops, and a few of the really old libraries (25th Anniversary).


----------



## SCP173 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Which libraries in particular? Stormdrum 1 has loops, and a few of the really old libraries (25th Anniversary).


I was in fact looking at Stormdrum 1, so yeah!


----------



## pluebellify (Jun 30, 2020)

Load a loop instrument that has a bpm listed, switch to the 'Player' window, then under the instrument properties in the upper left turn on the 'Tempo Sync' button


----------

